# UK BEng(Hons) Degree recognised by Engineers Australia?



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,eace:

I have recently completed my degree in BEng (Honours) Electronic and Electrical Engineering from a UK University. Just like other UK degrees, my degree is three years in duration. 

I am planning to apply for assessment with Engineers Australia, but I'm a bit confused :confused2: My concern is whether my degree is accredited or non-recognised by the Engineers Australia. Plus where do I fall in the following catagories;

1. Professional Engineer
2. Engineering Technologist
3. Engineering Associate 

I will highly appreciate any nudge in the right direction. 

Cheers :ranger:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> Hi everyone,eace:
> 
> I have recently completed my degree in BEng (Honours) Electronic and Electrical Engineering from a UK University. Just like other UK degrees, my degree is three years in duration.
> 
> ...


I recently completed ACS assessment successfully with 3 years external (Hons.) Bachelor from UK University, and that too first year exempted, so EA should recognize your Degree without any issue, in fact before I submitted my application, I had a bit of look around, and found that UK (Hons.) Degrees are Rated Higher\Valued More than a similar standard degree from AU or Canada.


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Cheers mate...*

Thanks sunlight11, I am relieved to know that my UK degree is in-fact better than normal degrees. 

Actually, I am right now at the very beginning of this process, just not sure where to start. Plus, I recently took my IELTS, :fingerscrossed: hope I get decent scores. 

By the way, if you don't mind me asking, how did you manage to get such marvelous scores in IELTS :clap2: Was it your 1st try?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> Thanks sunlight11, I am relieved to know that my UK degree is in-fact better than normal degrees.
> 
> Actually, I am right now at the very beginning of this process, just not sure where to start. Plus, I recently took my IELTS, :fingerscrossed: hope I get decent scores.
> 
> By the way, if you don't mind me asking, how did you manage to get such marvelous scores in IELTS :clap2: Was it your 1st try?


Yes first shot at GT, but I also sat for Academic version once on 2012.


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

@Sunlight11

I hope to get my scores similar to yours. :amen:

I had a concern, regarding launching an assessment with Engineers Australia. Since I possess a UK Engineering Degree, should I go for "recognized qualification" route or "non-recognized qualification" route?

Thank you.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sunlight11 said:


> I recently completed ACS assessment successfully with 3 years external (Hons.) Bachelor from UK University, and that too first year exempted, so EA should recognize your Degree without any issue, in fact before I submitted my application, I had a bit of look around, and found that UK (Hons.) Degrees are Rated Higher\Valued More than a similar standard degree from AU or Canada.


Hi Sunlight,

Just saw your post today. Although this is an old thread, there is a little advise I would like to ask from you. I have a bachelor's degree in Electrical&Electronics Engineering awarded by University of Bradford but I have been working as a Software Engineer during my internship and also my current career. 

Should I get assessed by EA or ACS? I've been working for 2.5years. Would ACS assess me or would I get a better chance with EA?

Also, are UK 3years degrees recognised by EA? or I have to go through CDR?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zaheer708 (Dec 19, 2017)

ND01 said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> 
> Just saw your post today. Although this is an old thread, there is a little advise I would like to ask from you. I have a bachelor's degree in Electrical&Electronics Engineering awarded by University of Bradford but I have been working as a Software Engineer during my internship and also my current career.
> 
> ...


Did you get anywhere with your query? I am in the same boat


----------

